# Fisher plow goes up and down but left goes up and right just clicks



## pratigan (Jan 18, 2009)

I have aq fisher minute mount plow system with a fishstick controller. The plow harness was just replaced as there were wires showing broken. The plow would go up and down but not left or right. When you hit the left button the plow would actually go Up. The right button just clciked and not moved. I replaced the plow 9 pin harness du3e to broken wires exposed. Figuring that would fix the problem. Once completed same problem. Any ideas on the cause ??? Help.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

broken poppet spring. it is found in the pa block were your angle hoses are hooked.


----------

